# IPhone Notes Won't Let Me into My Locked Notes!



## pegs

I'm using an iPhone 7 with the latest iOS 14.4 (which I downloaded yesterday). iPhone Notes suddenly won't open my LOCKED notes. It has always asked for my iPhone password or my fingerprint - today it's saying, "To view locked notes in your iCloud account enter its notes password." I tried my _Apple _Password, but it didn't work. (And I always assumed anyway that my iCloud password was the same as my Apple Password).

Why is it suddenly wanting an "iCloud Notes Password" instead of the password I use to unlock my iPhone -- or my fingerprint? I've got important information locked in my notes. What does it want from me!!!!


----------



## TerryNet

Little doubt that it wants your *Notes password*. I think something about the 14.4 update caused Touch ID and Face ID (and others?) to be "reset." I had to use my 6-digit pin the first time after the update yesterday to unlock my iPhone 12 even though it seemed to recognize my face.

Maybe this Apple Support article will tweak a memory.


----------



## pegs

TerryNet said:


> Little doubt that it wants your *Notes password*. I think something about the 14.4 update caused Touch ID and Face ID (and others?) to be "reset." I had to use my 6-digit pin the first time after the update yesterday to unlock my iPhone 12 even though it seemed to recognize my face.
> 
> Maybe this Apple Support article will tweak a memory.


Thanks, Terry, but the article doesn't help. I don't recall that it ever asked me to create a "notes password" when I first started using it. It simply accepted my 6-digit iphone password or my thumb print. It makes no sense that all my data is lost because they apparently changed the rules.  Makes me lose faith in Apple.


----------



## TerryNet

pegs said:


> I don't recall that it ever asked me to create a "notes password" when I first started using it. It simply accepted my 6-digit iphone password or my thumb print.


I've been searching and thinking last night and this morning since reading the above. With minimal luck on finding anything to help.

What iOS was originally on the phone? If you can remember can you also find the User Manual for that version?

The minimal thing I have found is in this How to lock Notes on iPhone 7 and iPhone 7 Plus article. Notice that two fragments seem to support what you say above:

"You have the ability to create a password *or use Touch ID to lock Notes* on iPhone 7 and iPhone 7 Plus."

"Type in a password *or set a Touch ID code*."

Those statements would have more weight if found in Apple documentation for iPhone 7 or for the relevant iOS.

My thinking is that you may want to contact Apple support about the issue. If you are correct that 4 years or so ago when you bought the iPhone 7 you could lock Notes without a special Notes password then Apple should shoot out a 14.4.1 fix or Notes app update to allow the user to use Touch ID at least once and at that time force creation of a password (as apparently is required currently).

Maybe first, if you haven't already, check out the Apple Support Communities to see if you can get any relevant information.


----------



## pegs

Thanks for your input, Terry. I called Apple this afternoon, and the problem seemed to totally confound them -- they said that Notes Passwords have been required for years. The very nice tech basically said I was up a creek and would never be able to access my locked notes. Fortunately, I think I can recreate most of them.

I love you guys at TechGuy! 

Peg


----------



## Drabdr

Question.... is your Apple ID your iCloud email address?

If they are the same and you are logged in you should be able to see it.

note: I am on iPhone 10. But I ne we noticed till now that my notes folders are arranged under email addresses (it appears the accounts I have coming into my iPhone).


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome, Peg.


----------

